# crazy idea?



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

ok posted this in wrong section earlier so here it is in the right place! 


ive been sitting here reading alot of reports of the cobia being caught off of hatteras and how its one of the best in years. those fish are bound to hit our waters soon. I was wondering if anyone targets them from a kayak? might be a crazy idea of mine but i think it would be a good challenge to catch one from a kayak. anyone with me? i am determined to try it this summer, just not sure where to start. 


Tripp :fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dont know if it's crazy or not, but it sure is fun.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Check out fish militia's website, if you think your nuts check out what Rob Alderman and his crew do.

But I wanna try it sometime as well......


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

tripp said:


> ok posted this in wrong section earlier so here it is in the right place!
> 
> 
> ive been sitting here reading alot of reports of the cobia being caught off of hatteras and how its one of the best in years. those fish are bound to hit our waters soon. I was wondering if anyone targets them from a kayak? might be a crazy idea of mine but i think it would be a good challenge to catch one from a kayak. anyone with me? i am determined to try it this summer, just not sure where to start.
> ...


 ChumBag, chillin Bucktail, bluefish swimmin, bang yeehaww
Im down


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Drumboy said:


> Check out fish militia's website, if you think your nuts check out what Rob Alderman and his crew do.
> 
> But I wanna try it sometime as well......



You should of been with us when we did the Gulf stream Mothership kayak trip last May. Can you say "Sliegh Ride".


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Up there is a little different than down here. There are spots down here where they pool up and it gives us the chance to try and Sight Cast to them.. In a few weeks when the School thins out we will start deploying chum bags and anchor up and try to chum them in. When I lived up there we mainly chumed them.. Because of the distances and open water chumin seems more effective in the Bay..Fish finder rig 9/0 VMC Stainless big piece o bait or you could live bait them.... Fun no matter how ya do it...I want a 70 pounder real real bad..... Every day I have off conditions have not been right all I have mustered up has been a 4 foot shark last wed.. Rob's got a keeper pup Cobia but we are still huntin the big one... Hammer of the Ball Pean Variety gonna be the weapon of choice to boat him, got to find him first.... Cold water pushed them south of us and they have not pulsed back yet. Soon I Hope ... Cloud Cover Again on my day off NICE..... JAM


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Surfishn' Dave said:


> You should of been with us when we did the Gulf stream Mothership kayak trip last May. Can you say "Sliegh Ride".


I wish that had to be awesome :fishing:


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Cobes from a yak is nothing new..and there is a few VA boys that smoke their arse every year..but they don't post on the net

You can anchor and chum them in..but that sux down this way, cause you'll hit 500 sharks, before ever seeing a cobe..


If you can't stand in your yak in the ocean, then you are at a huge disadvantage..Cause most times by the time you see them sitting down..you'll spook them when you go to toss..

Cobes in the yak in OBX waters in not an easy one..

Drifting is the best way if you ask me..I am flatlining live blues, while drifting a bait on bottom and waiting to pop one on the site cast..Standing to site cast, when th conditions allow..

Bottom line..if you want a brown bomber, then you better be working it..Cause it's easier to catch a citation Drum..


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

UNCDUB13 & FISHILITIAI been thinking about trying for a kayak cobia catch.
Well I remember from my boat days them about wrecking the inside of a boat .How do you manage them inside the kayak.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> UNCDUB13 & FISHILITIAI been thinking about trying for a kayak cobia catch.
> Well I remember from my boat days them about wrecking the inside of a boat .How do you manage them inside the kayak.


That's what the ball peen hammer is for  (before bringing the fish in the boat).


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

notso said:


> That's what the ball peen hammer is for  (before bringing the fish in the boat).


That's right!!..The way that one is laying you cannot see the whole I blew through the top of his head.:beer:


----------

